# Looking for a 25mm heatsink



## aktorsyl (9/5/17)

Reposting from another thread:

Does anyone have stock of any 510 heatsinks (25mm)? Two reasons why I'm considering one - the Sapor V2 that I have gets bloody hot and that heat radiates straight into the mod. Secondly (and probably more importantly), the Predator's dodgy 510. If I can put a heatsink on there (and leave it on there), I can use it as a bit of a grip for unscrewing tanks or getting RDA caps off.


----------

